# Scrap's metal



## Scrap (Jun 19, 2014)

A humble collection of my ugly grey beauties.





First up is an old hickory set given to me with a strange display box that also had room for a parer we may have never had. Either way these have been in my family for 4 generations (though the third lost rights after dishwashing the poor things.) If my grandmother's memory is to be trusted (ehhh....) these could be well over 100 years old and were used on a family pig farm. The chefs and slicer have taken wicked edges and still get serious use.







cheapo cleavers. The KU one is intended to be a replacement but I'll honestly probably still use or re-purpose the old one if it breaks, no idea why I'm so attached







My main knife (sort of) zakuri 210 blue #1 gyuto. A few bad run ins with abrasives lead me to just stripping the KU and while I'm still working on this a bit the more I do with it the more I enjoy it. 



Not pictured are some cheapy blueway single bevels I didn't know enough not to buy (still good for sharpening practice and a few things), a small butchers cleaver I'm trying to figure out how to work with, and an unbranded steeply curved carbon knife I was given along with the old hickory set.


----------

